

Unlock Your Door with iPhone and Nexus S Using Lockitron [video] - engr_haseeb
http://www.technobolt.com/2011/05/15/unlock-your-door-with-iphone-and-nexus-s-using-lockitron-video/

======
harrisonhjones
Damn cool....

